# Anyone from cork Ireland with experience in egg donation spain



## Gracie2015 (Sep 1, 2015)

I'd love to talk to someone who has been through ed in Spain through cfc in cork. Just starting down this route.


----------



## Lil75 (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Gracie,


Can't help with your specific question but didn't want to read and run. I'm based in Donegal and have just finished a cycle in Scotland. I previously cycled in Athens and found it really easy to organise travel etc.. Wishing you all the best


----------

